# Wipers malfunctioning



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

2007 Versa... The front wipers are malfunctioning. When on intermittent they will sometimes wipe 2 or 3 times consecutively and then work as per normal. Sometimes when you want to use the single wipe feature it will wipe multiple times. Once it did not turn off and the system shutdown the wipers in the upper position (I believe this is an override part of the system- designed to prevent a motor burnout or further damage).

I have reviewed the service manual (2006 version), but cannot find any specifics about a problem that seems random. I don't know if the issue is 1) the combo switch, 2) the IPDM, 3) the motor, 4) the harness, or something else. These are *expensive* parts, so I am apprehensive about what to do.

This really is puzzling. 

Calling on the experts... What is the likely source of my problem in a situation like this? Cheers


----------



## Myk11 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Wipers Malfunctioning*

@mailbox - I am experiencing the exact same problem with the wipers of my 2007 Versa! Did you end up resolving the issue? Any tips or suggestions on what to hone in on or how to resolve the issue would be very much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Mailbox hasn't posted anything in 9 months, so he "may" not be frequenting the forums. Your best bet would be to start a new thread for your specific problem.


----------

